# Has anyone installed a Skid Plate?



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

Well this spring or maybe sooner I'm installing my coils and since Chicago streets suck and I plan on going pretty low I want to protect the underbody of my car.

I was going to fabricate one out of stainless steel with my dad at his shop but thought this would be a faster and easier setup.

http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-CC-FWD-VR6/ES9763/






















Is anyone familiar with this skid plate? Anyone rocking a skid plate at all? Let me know.

Thanks,


Cliff


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

I hadn't seen this but I like the idea of it. For some reason though it doesn't look like it goes on the underside of the cc from the pictures.


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

It doesnt look that way because first you take off the mesh liner underneathe the car that covers a lot of area. Then this installed to cover more of the accident prone spots, oil pan and such. I didn't quite understand what you meant though sorry. Please explain.

I just wish this was made of stainless steel. Although it looks to be coated with some kind of protective coating.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

cwwiii said:


> Well this spring or maybe sooner I'm installing my coils and since Chicago streets suck and I plan on going pretty low I want to protect the underbody of my car.
> 
> I was going to fabricate one out of stainless steel with my dad at his shop but thought this would be a faster and easier setup.
> 
> ...


That's actually a really good price on it. Everything priced separately at Impex, it is well over a grand

When I first got my B6 Passat, I tried asking Dieselgeek & Evolution Import about it. Not too interested, and neither were the forums.

Dunno how ECS sells it for so cheap.

The subframe on the car, this time around actually protects the oil pan, unlike the MK4's which needed them.

They are show pics on a MK4 though...you can see: the SMIC, then not even a B6 due to the metal control arms. The instructions are MK4 instructions....


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

BsickPassat said:


> That's actually a really good price on it. Everything priced separately at Impex, it is well over a grand
> 
> When I first got my B6 Passat, I tried asking Dieselgeek & Evolution Import about it. Not too interested, and neither were the forums.
> 
> ...


Yeah I talked to dieselgeek as well about a skid plate for my b6 back in the day and knew they would'nt be making one for the CC :facepalm: 

The price is great and If it actually does fit the CC like they say it does I'll be picking one of these up for my christmas present to myself.


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)




----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

Wouldn;t this mean that every oil change you would need to remove the entire plate?


----------



## Pookie64 (May 9, 2012)

S WORD said:


> Wouldn;t this mean that every oil change you would need to remove the entire plate?


 I was thinking the same thing... however, you could always use the " from the top " pumps that syphon oil from the top of the engine. Not ideal in my mind but apparently the MB are done that way?


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

Pookie64 said:


> I was thinking the same thing... however, you could always use the " from the top " pumps that syphon oil from the top of the engine. Not ideal in my mind but apparently the MB are done that way?


 Dirty oil contains imperfections, sludge and only He knows what else. 

It does not float on top. 

If you prefer to suck your oil out from the top as opposed to letting all the crap drop out of the bottom hole, go for it.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

S WORD said:


> Wouldn;t this mean that every oil change you would need to remove the entire plate?


 Yup!! 
Not too bad though...just unbolt it


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

DavidPaul said:


> Dirty oil contains imperfections, sludge and only He knows what else.
> 
> It does not float on top.
> 
> If you prefer to suck your oil out from the top as opposed to letting all the crap drop out of the bottom hole, go for it.


 it is an approved method for VW also

plus, all the crap in oil, doesn't float or sink to the bottom. it is suspended in the detergents


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

BsickPassat said:


> it is an approved method for VW also
> 
> plus, all the crap in oil, doesn't float or sink to the bottom. it is suspended in the detergents


 Well, it may be approved by VW but I am old fashioned, I guess. Just makes me feel better to see it coming out of the bottom hole. 

The skid plate is a real good idea however, even if the car isn't lowered. 

A few weeks ago I got caught in a massive rain storm in Tucson. there was a lot of flooding in various parts of the city and it was really hard to see the high water on some streets. 

I hit some deep water going about 30 mph and it actually dislodged the left side of my plastic shield. After the rain stopped, I could hear it dragging on the street. Fortunately, before too much of it was worn down, I was able to get under the car and put it back in place. 

It didn't stay for very long though. As soon as I got on the Interstate to start my trek back home, it dropped down again because of the wind. By the time I did get home, 40 miles later, quite a bit of it had worn away. 

I had to do some modifying to get it bolted back up. There wasn't enough left to just slip in back into place as was originally designed. 

The metal skid plate will stop this kind of problem. 

As someone said, it would be nice if it was stainless steel because some of the coating is going to get scraped off on those concrete barriers in parking lots. That will allow rust to start forming. Of course, stainless steel would drive the cost up considerably. 

The cost is reasonable and there is always touch up paint, which is very cheap.


----------



## iceman2.0 (Mar 28, 2006)

The above diagram is a VW parts fiche?
I heard that the diesel CC's came with them stock?
I am in need of the driver side floor plate, as mine broke off like I piece of tin foil from 
the New England snow...  when I did get a chance to see that there wasn't a skid plate under the pan 
Like every other 4cyl turbo Vw I've owned, I assume its now the next item to be purchased before new 
Wheels and suspension.


----------

